# Outside temperture gauge



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

In the Gen1, it's located in the driver side fog light cover. The connector is probably not making a good connection.


----------



## cristo111 (May 19, 2017)

The car came as a LT, I added the fog lights, mud flaps and an after market spoiler that Chevy now supplies. So where would it be on an LT?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Again, on the Gen1, it would be there. A little "hole" that appears on the left fog light cover that doesn't appear on the right one. This is the same for cars with and without fog lights.

Since you replaced that cover, it may be hanging loose somewhere. 

Then again, they might have moved it in Gen2.


----------

